# حساب خط رجوع الماء الساخن



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (30 يوليو 2013)

يرجي الإفادة بطريقة حساب خط رجوع الماء الساخن إلي السخان المركزي لمبني متعدد الطوابق بتفصيل في شرح مفردات الحسابات 
مع ذكر المرجع ، و كذلك حساب المضخة المطلوبة لتداول الماء الساخن إذا كان السخان سعة خزانه 1250 لتر ، و يوجد أعلا سطح المبني ، المبني مكون من خمس طوابق المسافة الرأسية بين كل طابقين 4.5 متر 
و إن كان لدي أحد من الزملاء نسخة الكترونية من المرجع فليتكرم بارفاقها و جزاكم الله خيرا 
تقبل الله طاعاتكم


----------



## aati badri (30 يوليو 2013)

معلوماتي والله اعلم 
ان قطر خط الراجع هو نفس قطر التغذية لانه في بعض الاوقات لايوجد استهلاك
ونفس الشيئ للمضخة


----------



## yahiaouimalek (30 يوليو 2013)

*
قطر التغدية يكون أكبر بقليل من قطر خط الراجع

و السبب بكل بساطة تقليل من ضوضاء في الانبيب أضف الي دلك هبوط الضغط

الا أن هده الأمور لا تأخد بعين الأعتبار في الكثير من المشاريع

فيجعلون خط الدهاب و الرجوع للأنبيب متساوية*​


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (30 يوليو 2013)

شكرا على مروركم لكن لنجعل الباب مفتوح للمناقشة ربما يكون لدي معلمينا زانيتي أو محمد ميك أو زيكو أو توكتوك أو عبد العاطي بدري حاجة تحت البلاطة يمنون علينا بها أكرمهم الله و كل من يتفضل بمعلومة أو مخطط أو تفصيلة أو مواصفة أو مرجعية


----------



## fayek9 (30 يوليو 2013)

مهندس صبري سعيد قال:


> شكرا على مروركم لكن لنجعل الباب مفتوح للمناقشة ربما يكون لدي معلمينا زانيتي أو محمد ميك أو زيكو أو توكتوك أو عبد العاطي بدري حاجة تحت البلاطة يمنون علينا بها أكرمهم الله و كل من يتفضل بمعلومة أو مخطط أو تفصيلة أو مواصفة أو مرجعية


 اتفضل حضرتك ف المرفقات engineering plumbing Design وفيه الsizing للمواسير وحساب heat losses خلال اطوال المواسير ومن ثم حساب فلو طلمبة circulating بناء على قيمة المفاقيد الحرارية من كل قطر وحسب ان كانت الماسورة معزولة ولا لأ وفى المرفق arrangments المختلفة للراجع وعلى فكره حضرتك ممكن تحسب اقطار المواسير بطريقة FU زى الميه السخنه بالظبط


----------



## mahmood mrbd (31 يوليو 2013)

موضوع مهم ومفيد وننتظر لمسات الخبرة في هذا الموضوع


----------



## filafawali (31 يوليو 2013)

حساب قطر مواسير راجع يحسب بتلت صبيب تغديةً


----------



## aati badri (31 يوليو 2013)

http://people.rit.edu/megite/460_pipe_sizing_ASHRAE.pdf
اشري


----------



## aati badri (31 يوليو 2013)

ولاية فرجينيا كود+icc
http://www2.iccsafe.org/states/virginia/Plumbing/PDFs/Appendix E_Sizing of Water Piping System.pdf


----------



## aati badri (31 يوليو 2013)

http://www.ukcopperboard.co.uk/literature/pdfs/Installation-Tips/Pipe-sizing-basic-principles.pdf


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (31 يوليو 2013)

شكرا للزميلين المعطائين م فائق و م عبد العاطي بدري
أقر بفضلكما و بأنكم علمتموني الكثير 
جزاكما الله خيرا و نفعنا ونفعكما بعلمكما 
و زادكم الله علما و رزقا حلالا و بركة في المال و الأهل و الذرية الصالحة


----------



## mahmood mrbd (31 يوليو 2013)

جزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## aati badri (1 أغسطس 2013)

مهندس صبري سعيد قال:


> شكرا للزميلين المعطائين م فائق و م عبد العاطي بدري
> أقر بفضلكما و بأنكم علمتموني الكثير
> جزاكما الله خيرا و نفعنا ونفعكما بعلمكما
> و زادكم الله علما و رزقا حلالا و بركة في المال و الأهل و الذرية الصالحة


يابروف لو كانت اضافاتنا ذات قيمة 
فهي محاولة
لرد دينك علينا


----------



## fayek9 (1 أغسطس 2013)

مهندس صبري سعيد قال:


> شكرا للزميلين المعطائين م فائق و م عبد العاطي بدري
> أقر بفضلكما و بأنكم علمتموني الكثير
> جزاكما الله خيرا و نفعنا ونفعكما بعلمكما
> و زادكم الله علما و رزقا حلالا و بركة في المال و الأهل و الذرية الصالحة


 العفو لطالما تعملنا من حضرتك


----------



## نصير عبد الرزاق (1 أغسطس 2013)

بارك الله فيك يا أخ فايق وجزاك خيرا . وشكرا


----------



## nofal (2 أغسطس 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## انس الكرطاني (3 أغسطس 2013)

بارك الله فيك موضوع جدير بالهتمام به
وننتظر منكم المزيد من المعلومات


----------



## amragedon (5 أغسطس 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------

